# URB. CALIFORNIA - TRUJILLO



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

*URB. CALIFORNIA - TRUJILLO*

*Se ubica al sur de Trujillo.......muy cerca al Real Plaza*


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Buenas fotos libidito ! Esa zona es bien tranqui y es donde se levantará la torre real...


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Muy lindas fotos


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

seh... por ahi estara la torre real, jeje pero la urb es bien grande


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

q lindas fotos! California fue algo de lo poco que conoci de Trujillo.. en realidad solo conoci California y Primavera... y pase en taxi x la plaza hno: .. jeje


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

lindas fotos, cerca en algun edificio vive mi tia


----------



## GatoNegro (Feb 17, 2005)

Con tal nombre, tiene que ser bonito...


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Si, se ve bien tranqui, las palmeras de troncos blancos le dan un toque chic


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Jaja...concuerdo con la opinión de GatoNegro. 

Está bonita la zona, tranquila sobre todo. ¿Qué es (o será) la torre real???

¡Gracias, Libi!!!


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Canelita said:


> Jaja...concuerdo con la opinión de GatoNegro.
> 
> Está bonita la zona, tranquila sobre todo. ¿Qué es (o será) la torre real???
> 
> ¡Gracias, Libi!!!


La torre Real es un edificio de dptos de 17 pisos....


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

LindoLindoLindo


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Ah, con razón tanta expectativa sobre este edificio. Mis congratulaciones. 



libidito said:


> La torre Real es un edificio de dptos de 17 pisos....


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Chévere! La vez que fui me gustaron lo bien cuidadas que estaban las casas y los jardines


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Buenas fotos ... aunque el edificio que esta al lado de Wong parece que fuera una facultad de la Villareal jajaja ... no me gusta como lo han pintado.

No entiendo a que se debe el nombre de la urbanización ???


----------

